# Bowls and bongs



## Baker180xxx (Feb 9, 2011)

send a pic of your favorite bowl, bong, pipe, bubbler, vaporizer, ect.
i would put a pic of my collection of bowls(43) but i just cant get it on this website. i would love to see what you guys are hitting


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

This was a wedding gift!

View attachment BHC.jpg


Have you ever seen one of these?
View attachment power hitter.jpg


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 9, 2011)

i love that slider bong. and no, what is that>?


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

It's a joint power hitter!


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 9, 2011)

joint powee hitter!?!!?!? i got to see that


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 9, 2011)

i cant upload pics on this website. but i cant wait to get my new black leaf glass double spiral bong! only 300. i been savng up for 2 months. i cant wait


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

These pics should explain it!
View attachment ph 001.jpg


View attachment ph 002.jpg


View attachment ph 003.jpg


View attachment ph 004.jpg


View attachment ph 005.jpg


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 9, 2011)

i got to get that. thats insane. did you make it or buy it


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

Baker180xxx said:
			
		

> i cant upload pics on this website. but i cant wait to get my new black leaf glass double spiral bong! only 300. i been savng up for 2 months. i cant wait


Why not tell me the problem maybe I can help?


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

A friend found it in his sons room gave it to me, Its manufactured but you can make one with a mustard bottle!


----------



## BBFan (Feb 9, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> It's a joint power hitter!


 
I haven't seen one of those in 30 years!  Thanks for the memories nova!


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 9, 2011)

i prefer ketsup. and when i try to add a picture it tells me to add a url


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I haven't seen one of those in 30 years!  Thanks for the memories nova!



I was thinking the SAME thing, a "vintage" item fer sure!



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208 <---baker180


----------



## sawhse (Feb 10, 2011)

Dang, that does bring back memories, I used to use one of those all the time...wow time to DIY...lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2011)

ME TOO! How funny to see that, Anchorage circa 1972. WOW, thanks for the memories.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Baker I think you are using the wrong procedure to load photos, the first thing you do is click on Go Advanced, Then:
(1) Click mannage attachments

(2) Click browse

(3) Locate your picture and right click it

(4) Stroll down to open with then click on paint

(5) Up at the top you will see something that says Image click on that

(6) Stroll down and click Stretch/Skew

(7) Change the numbers in the boxes from 100 to 25 then click ok

(8) Close the screen down by clicking the red x in the top right corner. Once this is done you click yes to save picture. 

(9) Now upload the photos

(10) Go to the top of the box and click on the paperclip and atach your pics to your post

Please give it a try, I'm trying to help whomever will listen so we get more pics posted!!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

Every time I break out that joint hitter everyone in the room has a flashback!!!:joint: :smoke1: :ccc: :48:


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 10, 2011)

ooo i get it now thanks. and i caoud see why, that things in insane


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

And Cmon People How Bout Some More Photos Of Your Favorite Smoking Device!!!  :bong: :afroweed: :tokie: ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 10, 2011)

i have no idea how to do this, but this is the only picture i have on my computer right now. i had to erase everythong to upgrade it to window 7                         View attachment o_QOAfpcNkkvbzXgK.jpg


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 10, 2011)

that was what i got for nwyears. i never used it yet and dont think i ever will


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

Baker180xxx said:
			
		

> i have no idea how to do this, but this is the only picture i have on my computer right now. i had to erase everythong to upgrade it to windows 7. i dont know if it even worked


Dude your sooo close just edit now and click on the paper clip and attach it to your post! Nice pipe BTW.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2011)

Baker that is beautiful.


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 10, 2011)

any of you have homemade gravity bongs? i have one at my guys house because we used one of those huge 10 gallon water bottles and a slider piece made of clay


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 10, 2011)

and now since i can post pictures, i have to show you the new bong im buying for me and my girlfriend for valentines day. its a little expensive but ill pay it off. only 300$, all glass
View attachment Black-Leaf-Glass-Bong-Double-Spiral-Bong.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

:holysheep: :shocked: :dancing: Wow I'd break that thing in no time! Good to see you figured out the photo thing!!


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah thanks for the help.


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 10, 2011)

View attachment 427688_main.jpg


 just a percent of the bongs i have already used


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 10, 2011)

my bro gave this to me when i got in car crash

View attachment 091707_13361.jpg


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 11, 2011)

my homemade gravity bong

View attachment pot.jpg



View attachment pprt.jpg



View attachment tom.jpg



View attachment tomm.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

You cant swing a dead cat without hittin some kind of smoking device!!:rofl:


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 12, 2011)

i got an idea on how to make one of thoes joint power hitters. but i think i screwed it up. ill post a pic in a few


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 12, 2011)

i dont have a mustard bottle yet, but i just want to make sure im doing it right. should there be a carb?


----------



## nova564t (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes you have to put a carb on it. I've got a real cool bong but I have to go down in my crawl space to get it. I'll try to get it today.


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 12, 2011)

ya thanks for that tip. its hittting now. im so high


----------



## wiz khalifa loves bud (Feb 14, 2011)

yo baker like my bowl idk watt to name it yet but i love it any suggestions nova View attachment Photo on 2011-02-14 at 21.38 2.jpg


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 14, 2011)

yo anthony you dont you call it something based on purple, thats the color its changing? just saying


----------



## nova564t (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not the kind of a guy that names objects like cars, bowls or other inanimate objects, unless the company or person that makes them gives them a name.  No disrespect meant, I just think that names are for living things.:48:


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 16, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I'm not the kind of a guy that names objects like cars, bowls or other inanimate objects, unless the company or person that makes them gives them a name. No disrespect meant, I just think that names are for living things.:48:


 
ya i get what you mean nova. i dont name objects either.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 16, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I'm not the kind of a guy that names objects like cars, bowls or other inanimate objects, unless the company or person that makes them gives them a name. No disrespect meant, I just think that names are for living things.:48:


 
I do, it can be fun!  In college me and my roommates named our bong Jesus, pronounced "hey-zeus".  One night we had some friends over smoking out of him and when we told them the name one guy got weirded out and wouldn't hit it anymore.  Whenever we asked him he just said, "That's just wrong man!".


----------



## nova564t (Feb 16, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I do, it can be fun! In college me and my roommates named our bong Jesus, pronounced "hey-zeus". One night we had some friends over smoking out of him and when we told them the name one guy got weirded out and wouldn't hit it anymore. Whenever we asked him he just said, "That's just wrong man!".


 
LOL, I had a friend back in the day that had a six foot long bong that had this double looped handle on the bowl and when you looked down while hitting it, it looked like Mickey Mouse so it got the name "The Mouse". The 90's were a blurrrrrr!!


----------



## wiz khalifa loves bud (Feb 19, 2011)

*EDIT*

*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html* *<--------------- CLICK*


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 19, 2011)

wiz khalifa loves bud said:
			
		

> imma .


 
Must be another smoker from San Francisco.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

EDIT: I am not making fun of anyone's sexuality. I am only making fun of San Francisco.


----------



## Baker180xxx (Feb 20, 2011)

naa, hes from ny. the big apple


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 20, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Last edited by Hick : Today at 08:24 AM. quote]
> 
> My bad Hick, I should have cleaned up the quote when I quoted him.
> -SSF-


----------

